# source for 71-24071 snow blower manual



## ndbprr (Dec 21, 2016)

Any known source for this manual? the exploded parts list would be the most help. The bracket that transfers the belt from the clutch pulley to the snow blower drive pulley has the belt coming off on the return side. Apparently previous owner had the bracket bolt come off on the bushing side and cobbled a bolt solution. any harm in replacing the bushing the same size as the bracket hole with something wider so it can float some? Thank you


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi ndbprr, welcome to the forum.

Try an internet search for: *Craftsman User Manuals - Sears PartsDirect™ - searspartsdirect.com‎*. 

For parts diagrams you might also try partstree.com


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

the proper model # for it is 84224071.
Go to searspartsdirect.com and type it in,and select main frame parts.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You guys beat me to the answer. Both sites are helpful.


----------

